# E46 BM-Vette LS3



## sshhh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Im Ian from the Philippines! I just wanted to share my latest creation to other BMW owners out there. I know we have purists on the forum and I just want to say I own an e39 M5 and it was the inspiration for this build. Now since the s62 motor was an expensive motor for us back here I decided to go for an LS3 instead. More power and a ligher chassis equals more fun and satisfaction. 
The setup is perfect for my hobby which is drifting!

6 months to plan then 1 year to build. :bigpimp:


























































































My King Limo Creation


















and my M5 which is due for a rebuild










Anyway hope to get to know some of ya! Obviously were obsessed with BMWs back here! hehe

A short video on the car...

http://vimeo.com/13147576






My limo






drifting my M5 Photo















Drifting my Dads C6


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

wow.
AMAZING SWAP.

seems like it was perfectly done.

tip mah hat to you sir.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Very cool E46 build! Can you share any more info on the build? Any more pictures, etc?

Tim


----------



## sshhh (Feb 11, 2010)

tim330i said:


> Very cool E46 build! Can you share any more info on the build? Any more pictures, etc?
> 
> Tim


Thanks. Soon! Were saving it for a magazine review.


----------



## Corey Milne (May 22, 2008)

sickness


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Props to you, Ian ! Nice build on the E46....I`m looking forward to seeing more videos of it in action.

(P.S.: I hope you bought Dad some new tires for the `Vette


----------



## DBLAZE (Jul 26, 2010)

This is AMAZING! I love the corvette V8 and I love BMW's... you just fused the two together. Now I know what I want for a project car... Now If only I had the skill and man hours to get this done.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow - amazing work. 

Love the white wheels - what type are they?


----------



## sshhh (Feb 11, 2010)

Fast Bob said:


> Props to you, Ian ! Nice build on the E46....I`m looking forward to seeing more videos of it in action.
> 
> (P.S.: I hope you bought Dad some new tires for the `Vette


Haha they were my tires anyway!


----------



## sshhh (Feb 11, 2010)

Coconutpete said:


> Wow - amazing work.
> 
> Love the white wheels - what type are they?


Rota IKRs or GRIDS


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Ian,

What trans and diff are you running ?


----------



## sshhh (Feb 11, 2010)

Fast Bob said:


> Ian,
> 
> What trans and diff are you running ?


T56 and e28 m5


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

would love to see the giant shoehorn needed to get that monster in there.

Nice job, very clean.


----------



## spegase (Oct 2, 2010)

Learn me to drift like that ))
I'm a noob ^^


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Who's the musician in the limo vid?


----------



## sshhh (Feb 11, 2010)

More photos

http://custompinoyrides.com/2010/11...-2l-corvette-ls3-v8-powered-e46-bmw-3-series/


----------



## Dave003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow its always amazing to see a LS motor in a bmw yours has to be the best swap ive seen and the body mods go perfect you are living the dream building and driving those cars


----------



## sp_w (Nov 17, 2010)

[QUOTE=sshhh

very nice bimmer, the white e46, how much did you spend to make this beast?


----------

